# /etc/init.d/dhcp start - total hangup [SOLVED]

## sliwowitz

I cannot start dhcp for it hangs forever. I'm running a recent stable system with hardened kernel.

```
localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/dhcp start

 * Starting dhcpd ...

................ ctrl+c
```

related config files: 

```
localhost dhcp # cat /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

authoritative;

ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

subnet 192.168.88.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

        range dynamic-bootp 192.168.88.201 192.168.88.240;

        default-lease-time 259200;

        max-lease-time 518400;

        option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

        option broadcast-address 192.168.88.255;

        option routers 192.168.88.1;

        option domain-name-servers 192.168.88.1;

}

localhost dhcp # cat /etc/conf.d/dhcp

# we listen on all interfaces.

IFACE="eth0"

DHCPD_OPTS="-d"

localhost dhcp # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.88.1 broadcast 192.168.88.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_eth1=( "10.0.0.1 broadcast 10.255.255.255 netmask 255.0.0.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 10.0.0.138" )
```

Last edited by sliwowitz on Sun Apr 02, 2006 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Try disabling Capability Restrictions under grSec - File System - Chroot as dhcp won't work if that is enabled.

Also disable Socket Restrictions and TPE if they are enabled also.

----------

## sliwowitz

None of those were enabled. 

I just noticed, that running dhcp by issuing 'dhcpd' in the console seems to work, but I'd feel much better if the initscript way worked.

----------

## UberLord

If that works, try commenting out all variable in /etc/conf.d/dhcpd

----------

## sliwowitz

Thanks for your help, commenting out the DHCPD_OPTS="-d" line did it.

----------

